# Unitymedia 2Play trotz Schüssel



## Profi01 (13. April 2009)

*Unitymedia 2Play trotz Schüssel*

Hey liebe PCGH-Freunde, 

da mein Vertrag mit meinem alten Provider(Arcor) zu Ende geht, suche ich einen neuen Anbieter.

Weil mir nur DSL 2000 angeboten wird von DSL-Providern, stellte sich Unitymedia mit Kabel Internet als Lösung heraus. 

Nun zu meinen Fragen: 

1.Was haltet ihr von Unitymedia (Internet und Telefon)?

2.Kann ich meine Satellitenschüssel trotzdem benutzen, wenn ich 2Play (nur Internet und Telefon) in Anspruch nehmen will?

3. Gibt es noch etwas was ich beachten müsste?

Vielen Dank auf eure Antworten
Profi01


----------



## OctoCore (13. April 2009)

*AW: Unitymedia 2Play trotz Schüssel*

zu 2 - Ja, klar, was hat denn deine Satellitenschüssel mit dem TV-Kabel-Internetanschluss zu tun? Nichts!  
Wenn du noch kein Kabel-TV hast, also Schüssel only:
An deinen Fernsehgewohnheiten wird sich nichts ändern, du kannst ja auch kein Kabel-TV sehen, nur weil du dann einen Internet-Anschluss über das TV-Kabel hast, außer du kaufst TV gleich mit, aber das willst du ja nicht.


----------



## Profi01 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Unitymedia 2Play trotz Schüssel*

Jo, danke für deine Antwort. Ich dachte es würde Probleme geben, weil dann würde theoretisch alles über eine Dose (Kabelanschluss) kommen.

Naja ich werde das ganze ja auch nicht zusammen bauen, denn es wird ja sowieso ein "Fachmann" vorbeischauen und alles zusammenbauen.

So falls noch jemand was zu 2 sagen möchte, soll er es einfach machen ansonsten ist es abgehakt.


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2009)

*AW: Unitymedia 2Play trotz Schüssel*



Profi01 schrieb:


> Jo, danke für deine Antwort. Ich dachte es würde Probleme geben, weil dann würde theoretisch alles über eine Dose (Kabelanschluss) kommen.


 dein SAT kommt doch nicht aus der wanddose, oder? 

ist denn normales kabelTV bei euch auch wirklich vorhanden? 

und aufpassen: die flatrate mit allem drum und dran beinhaltet oft nicht die normale kabelgebühr von 15-18€ ! d.h. wenn du bisher NUR sat hast, könnte es mehr kosten als du vlt. denkst.

und is beim paket auch DVB-C dabei? da kriegst du ggf. auch nen DVB-C receiver dazu, d.h. wenn du per SAT nicht ganz bestimmte sender bekommst, die es m digitalen kabel nicht gibt, könntest du die SATanlage auch abschaffen.


----------



## Profi01 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Unitymedia 2Play trotz Schüssel*

Ja, also zurzeit kommt SAT aus der Wanddose.

Vor ca. 2 Jahren hatten wir hier noch Kabelfernsehen geguckt, dass heisst es sind  Kabelanschlüsse ( werden aber nicht benutzt).

Aber wie oben erwähnt, will ich nur Telefon und Internet von Unitymedia haben und nicht Kabelfernsehen, weil ich ja schon SAT habe und dieses gerne weiterbenutzen möchte.

Deshalb würde sich auch nur 2Play (nur Telefon und Internet) sich als logisch herausstellen.

Ich habe gehört, dass eine Multimediadose eingebaut werden soll. 

Wie soll das gemacht werden, weil ich habe gesehen, dass in dieser Multimediadose gleich 3 Anschlüsse(DATA, TV, Radio) sind.

Aus DATA sollen Telefon und Internet kommen. TV und Radio benötige ich nicht, aber ich brauche mein SAT und das finde ich in dieser Multimediadose nicht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2009)

*AW: Unitymedia 2Play trotz Schüssel*

dann wurde offenbar bei euch vom dach (?), wo die SAT-schüssel is, eine leitung in der wand verlegt, so dass SAT auch an der wanddose verfügbar ist? hat die dose denn nun NUR SAT, oder hat die auch noch die beiden kabel-anschlüsse (TV+Radio) ? 

also, wenn halt das SAT-signal duch die wand zu der dose kommt, dann muss man halt bei der installation drauf hinweisen, dann muss der techniker zur not eine zweite "externe" dose an die wand machen (aufputz-dose). da kommt dann quais das normale kabel vom kabelTV "von unten" aus dem keller, kommt dann an die neue dose, und die alte dose für SAT bleibt, wie sie ist, wird nur kurz enfternt, damit man an das kabel für kabelTV rankommt, das hoffentlich noch in dem "loch" ist, wo jetzt die SAT-dose sitzt. 


aber habt ihr vlt. woanders noch ne normal kabelTV-dose, und die SAT-dose wurde unabhängog davon verlegt?

naja, musst halt man den fragen, der das umrüsten in die wege geleitet hatte.


----------



## Profi01 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Unitymedia 2Play trotz Schüssel*

Also die SAT-Anlage ist auf dem Dach.

Vom Dachboden werden die "Signale" in die Wanddosen geleitet, wo sie gebraucht werden.

Da wir sonst nichts geändert haben, sind die Anschlüsse vom TV und Radio da, aber diese kann man nicht gebrauchen, wegen dem SAT.

Wie gut sind eigentlich die Techniker von Unitymediaund wie reagieren sie, wenn man auf solche Sachen hinweist?

Mfg
Profi01


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2009)

*AW: Unitymedia 2Play trotz Schüssel*

also, MACHEN können die alles, weiß aber nicht, ob bei so nem sonderfall dann was separat bezahlt werden muss. am besten klär das lieber vorher mit unitymedia, damit die ggf. eben wie gesagt eine "aufputzdose" mitbringen. normalerweise wird halt einfach die alte dose durch ne neue ersetzt, aber bei euch muss halt die alte dose rausgenommen werden, nachgesehen werden, ob das normale kabeTV-kabel noch da ist, dann muss an das kabelTV-kabel die aufputzdose dran, dann die alte dose mit dem SAT-kabel wieder in die wand, und für das kabel des kabelTV muss noch ne öffnen geschaffen werden - oder man läßt die dosen einfach lose hängen, kann man auch machen, wenn einen das optisch nicht stört


vlt. schraub die dose mal aus der wand, was da alles für kabel hingehen und ob da auch nich lose kabel sind.

wieviele dosen habt ihr denn insgesamt?


----------



## Profi01 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Unitymedia 2Play trotz Schüssel*

Also bei mir im Zimmer habe ich nachgeguckt und bei mir sind zurzeit nur Dei anscüsse von KabelTV und Radio.

Aber nebenan im Zimmer wird SAT empfagen, wo auch eine Wanddose installiert ist. 

Weil ich aber alles in meinem Zimmer haben möchte, werde ich hier die Multimediadose installieren. Benötige ich was anderes außer jetzt den KabelTV-Anschluss?

Ach ja, bei uns Zuhause haben wir 6 Dosen( durch 2 Dosen wird SAT empfagen, die restlichen könnten SAT empfangen).

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten 
Profi01


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2009)

*AW: Unitymedia 2Play trotz Schüssel*

man müßte halt schauen, ob bei dir auch wirklich das kabel ankommt, das für kabelTV nötig is. wenn ja, dann muss der techniker nur die dose wechseln, und halt im keller der neuen verstärker, der evtl. auch nötig ist. 

der techniker sollte aber auch schauen, wie gut das signal bei dir ankommt. wenn man viele dosen in der wohnung hat, könnte es sein, dass das signal schwächer wird, dann hast du vlt. nicht die volle bandbreite, die du haben könntest.


----------



## Profi01 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Unitymedia 2Play trotz Schüssel*

Jo, Danke Herb..hast mir gut geholfen .

Ich hab heute 2Play 20000 von Unitymedia bestellt, hoffe alles klappt so wie ich es erwarte.

Vielen Dank nochmal 
Profi01


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2009)

*AW: Unitymedia 2Play trotz Schüssel*

kannst ja dann mal berichten, was und ob die alles eingerichtet haben.


----------

